# words on NC



## gh_david_04 (Apr 6, 2011)

Been NC for over 3 weeks now after she said she's got no love for me anymore, is completely done & is moving on. Her stuff's all gone from the house and she's got her own place. Having a hard time w/ NC b/c I know it's mostly to become better w/ myself, but w/ me not saying anything isn't this what she wants by being so independent? Like she can have that cake and eat it too? Haven't gotten any papers or nothing yet, and I've been doing so much better for myself by talking to the right people & getting help to be more the man I want to be. She can't see those changes though to even know they exist. I've heard about writing a letter from other posts to state where I stand on _not_ wanting a D, but to agree w/ her decision. At this point I know she wouldn't change her mind if I did. Patience is always a factor, but I feel like nothing's going to change and if it does it'll be in a direction I don't want to take. Any words of encouragement would be helpful.


----------



## Niceguy13 (Apr 7, 2011)

9 years no longer in love with me thread is all I can offer you David. At the very least you will know your not going through it alone. Its a hard thing to do its hard choices. Keep your head up keep moving forward and know somewhere out there is someone worthy of your love and capable of loving you for your love.


----------

